# Menards O Scale Fire Damaged Engine House



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Last week Menards came out with yet another fine building for O Scale layouts. This release was a limited one and could only be purchased at Menard stores. Menards for whatever reason did not make this available as an internet purchase. I was lucky to find one via telephone and the Menard store shipped it to my residence.

IMHO, I found this bulding to be quite nice and an interesting addition to my layout. Here are some pics

-Pete










As packaged.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Forgot to mention, there is red led lighting under the rubble that do a pretty good job simulating burning embers. I plan to add a smoke unit to simulate a smoldering effect as soon as my smoke unit from Lionels 50% off clearance sale arrives.

-Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

Very creative and imaginative. I did see the burning embers.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

On that is cool! Love the burning embers lights. Nice touch.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I like this one a lot. The red LEDs are give it a good effect.
Smoke unit should make it even better. Could even add a bit more soot to the loco.
Very creative on Menards part and good to see.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

MOVL said:


> I like this one a lot. The red LEDs are give it a good effect.
> Smoke unit should make it even better. Could even add a bit more soot to the loco.
> Very creative on Menards part and good to see.


Hey, Keith.....wadda ya think......a nice candidate for a UFO vignette? The Martian War Machine leaves a burnt out wreck of an Engine house as it contiues its devastation of the planet earth...lol........who am I kidding.....thats exactly my intention as soon as I saw this Menards building!

-Pete


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

I absolutely love this building! But, I'm super bummed its not available online. I've seen a couple for sale, but I'm afraid the prices will be sky high before long. Actually already are on ebay.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> Hey, Keith.....wadda ya think......a nice candidate for a UFO vignette? The Martian War Machine leaves a burnt out wreck of an Engine house as it contiues its devastation of the planet earth...lol........who am I kidding.....thats exactly my intention as soon as I saw this Menards building!
> 
> -Pete


Oh now you're talkin' Pete! That will be an awesome scene.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Nick R. said:


> I absolutely love this building! But, I'm super bummed its not available online. I've seen a couple for sale, but I'm afraid the prices will be sky high before long. Actually already are on ebay.


Try what Pete did...call around to some Menards stores and ask them to ship one to you. There has to still be some available.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nick R
Just an FYI....the SKU# for the building is: 279-3092

-Pete


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

That is really cool I really wish I had the room on the layout for one of these bad boys


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

It occurred to me it would be fun to make your own if you can't buy one. I don't have any room for one, but I realized I had all the requirements: a couple of old buildings about the right size, more than a few old locos that I can "burn up," etc. It would be a fun project.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm with you Lee in that I think it would be fun to build and you could have a better result. I may be alone on this but I just don't like this building. No attack on anyone who is buying and I do agree that the Menards buildings are very nice but this one doesn't appeal to me. It may be that the engine is without a tender and takes up most of the building. It just seems very unrealistic to me. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

And yes, Lee, making one does sound like a fun project. I might try that route.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Actually, I have no problem with the engine not having a Tender, since many times when an engine was refurbished, or needed extensive repairs, they were disconnected. One could always add a siding with a Tender on the side. 
If this was available by mail, I would order one, age the locomotive with rust, with a derelict weathered Tender outside and weed overgrowth tracks leading up to building. So much can be done to enhance this product and add to a fantastic scene in a corner.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

josef said:


> Actually, I have no problem with the engine not having a Tender, since many times when an engine was refurbished, or needed extensive repairs, they were disconnected. One could always add a siding with a Tender on the side.
> If this was available by mail, I would order one, age the locomotive with rust, with a derelict weathered Tender outside and weed overgrowth tracks leading up to building. So much can be done to enhance this product and add to a fantastic scene in a corner.


Great Idea, I brought one and it does need more around it to make it even more realistic. I was thinking about putting in my "steamtown" museum area.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I too, was going to build my own burned out engine house on my layout when I first saw this Menards building......but realized, even without a tender, this building would take up alot of real estate. As it is now, it requires a big footprint, the dimensions being 16x10, which is just about right for where I am going to place it. Joesef, hit the nail on the head when he said that so much can be done to enhance the building. I intend to add more debris and install a smoke unit with some Evan Design flickering fire lights throughout the building to simulate a smoldering effect. It should be a fun project to add to an already great idea from Menards. I hope to see more thinking "outside the box" from Menards in future releases.

-Pete


----------



## Jen7619 (Nov 20, 2015)

Where can I get m hands on this?


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I read that you can only get at the stores. That's were I got mine


----------



## Jen7619 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just called and my store said there are none anywhere around. Wish I could find someone to get one for me.


----------

